
Ask HN: Should recovered Covid-19 people be in high demand? - omarhaneef
Right not there are 100s of people in the US who have recovered from the effects of the virus.<p>Should they be in high demand? Businesses should strive to hire them in all public facing roles.<p>This would require some kind of robust system to test whether the person applying for this position was indeed tested positive 30 days ago.<p>This may sound like a lot to set up for a problem that is likely to last 2-3 years, but it might help for the next epidemic as well.
======
wprapido
Gross, deprived of compassion and detached from reality. You can catch COVID
more than once.

------
ocdtrekkie
Do we know enough about COVID-19 to know how much having recovered will help?
There's already two strains, is it possible someone who's recovered from one
could catch the other? Or even the first one an additional time?

~~~
gshdg
One of them is reported to be possible to catch multiple times.

------
neuroticfish
Please stop. We are in the middle of a global crisis. Can HN stop obsessing
over opportunism for one minute?

~~~
runawaybottle
What? You don’t think a ride sharing app called ‘Immune’ that’s only for
recovered coronavirus patients wouldn’t get some funding from SoftBank?

------
probinso
gross

